# Babylon 5 on DVD This Fall



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

This arrived this morning via e-mail from the webmaster of The Logbook:

Yeah, it's real...I was holding off saying anything until WB or someone else could announce it, but since it's come up here via the captioning institute...yeah, as noted, it's real.

Season One will be out in a boxed set this Fall, and they're going to be including at minimum two commentaries from me, probably on Signs and Portents and Chrysalis (it's a matter of how much time and energy I can give to it given that there's no fees involved and I'm in the midst of Jeremiah), and if possible, Babylon Squared, maybe Sky Full of Stars. They'd also like to film an on-camera intro by me (but I guess folks will buy it anyway, even with that particular horror included).

They're pulling together a lot of stuff on this release so that there are plenty of extras this time around, now that the value of the DVDs has been shown by the first release.

jms

([email protected])
(all message content (c) 2002 by synthetic worlds, ltd., permission to reprint specifically denied to SFX Magazine and don't send me story ideas)


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Anamorphic wide screen please!!!!


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

3rd season Please!!!! Some of the best stories never made it to video tape. I may be wrong but all my searching showed that in the US they never releases most or any of the 3RD season on VHS(including many arc episodes). What good was it to have the Full 4th and 5th season with the middle missing like that.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Post from JMS is on the Lurkers Guide.

http://www.midwinter.com/lurk/misc/dvd.html


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jumping up and down for joy! :welcome:


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

More details!

http://www.midwinter.com/lurk/misc/dvd.html


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

"It was our last, best hope for peace. It failed."


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i wish claudia chrisitian would quit trying to overly cash in on B5...i'm sure she would get comparable bucks along with the others involving themselves...

i guess if ANYTHING happens down the road, it'll always be with tracy scoggins...lol


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Cover Art!


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Yes, it will be widescreen, yes it will be 5.1 audio.... JMS also confirmed on the moderated newsgroup that there will also be plenty of interviews with the cast. WB 'couldn't find' Michael O'Hare (of course we pointed out he does have his own website and JMS said he will chase WB up to include Michael in the Season 2 DVD set.... and Claudia apparently canceled her interview at the last second.

Other than that, I think the first set will be about $99 so I guess I better start saving!


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

Dose anybody else wonder if they would sell a lot more copies of the box set if they lowered the price to say $39.99

I know there are costs involved in collecting all the material, putting some new interviews together and having somebody write up the software, but in reality the overhead for these things is pretty low. 

I think the industry needs to think about volume sales. 

That being said I will of course be first in line since B5 was one of my favorite shows


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

At release at discount

X Files Season box - $99
TNG Season box - $89-99
Buffy Season box - $39
MASH Season box - $29

And, I won't even mention Anime. It's still a bargain considering how much shelf space you save.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

This is good news, I was recieving the Laser Disc version of B5, got the complete 1&5th season, then half the 2nd and 4th, then laser discs were discontinued.

I have the original star wars moves in widescreen on laser disk, and the "updated with new effects versions". Will be nice to see those come out on DVD too.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Official web site for Season 1 DVD set is at http://www.whvdirect.com/babylon5/index.html

Also, Digital Bits is reporting the season 2 & 3 will be released next year.


----------

